# Panama Canal Webcam



## SKULLY1954 (May 30, 2008)

Good evening chaps.
Have just found a webcam on the panama canal at the miraflores locks.
It may have been posted before i don't know but here is the link anyway.
http://webcams.pancanal.com/common/photo/webcam-hd-miraflores.html
I notice the link did not highlight when I copied it in so you may have to type it in yourself. You will see a lank screen until the camera refreshes itself.
Alternatively you can go via. GOOGLE. amazing webcams live webcams worldwide North america Panama Panama canal miraflores locks,

I don't know how busy it is but I have just seen 2 ships go through!

Goodnight god bless i'm off for another look. 

Steve


----------

